

I am helping my country Philippines through Java Tutorials,what do you think? - xtrycatchx
http://www.adobocode.com

======
rjbond3rd
I like it a lot and +1 you're from the Visayas, and you have a pet snake :)

~~~
xtrycatchx
hey, tnx bro.. im from Visayas too.. cebu :-)

------
xtrycatchx
i had this submitted at reddit but they turned it down.. i guess they support
more on whats goin on on their contenent (West) and less on the 3rd world
countries.. :-(

------
paologlim
broken link. :D

~~~
xtrycatchx
you may want to change your DNS to 8.8.8.8 .. thats google's default DNS..

